# Attraction And Weight Loss: Can You Think Yourself Thin?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

On recently broadcast special edition of CNN’s Larry King Live, Mr. King interviewed a panel of “mind experts” about how the thoughts you think literally turn into the events you experience, the material things you possess… AND even the health of your body.Tom’s eBook: Burn the Fat, Build the Muscle For years, “positive thinking” and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

